# Parakeets and teils!



## minisour (Jun 1, 2013)

So I know I said I wouldn't be adopting any other birds after what happen. But once a sucker always a sucker xD. This time I got 2 cockatiels and 5 parakeets right now they are in different cages. But the previous owner had the parakeets and tiels together. So I was wondering if I could get all of them together in a cage with this measurements "Wrought Iron Flight Cage With Stand White Bird Cage 32x19x64" H". I have a 32lb bag of roudybush maintenance pellets. The tiels seen to be eating them just fine but the parakeets not so much. Previous owner also had them on just seed diet so lulu looks a bit fat :< prince not so much. They didn't provide cuttle-bone either or anything! Just food(seeds), water and some lettuce I believe. So I'm planning on slowly taking away their seeds. What do you guys think? Can my parakeets and tiels live together? Also any other way I can help lulu lose some weight? All ideas and opinions all welcome :] Hit me with anything you want first time owning tiels and so excited! Thats lulu and prince.


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Beautiful birds...Congrats.

That cage would be nowhere near large enough for all of those birds, I'm sorry to say. It would be okay for the two tiels, but the budgies would need their own, ideally larger than that.


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

While that cage does sound big enough to house them all together it may very well depend on the birds. I had two budgies and a tiel in a cage of that size and despite them previously being housed together it soon became evident the tiel was not happy. The poor thing was terrorised by the budgies and rarely left its perch at the top of the cage. Once I moved the tiel into its own flight cage she was a lot happier. They still enjoyed out of cage time together, but it was clear that in this instance tiels and budgies were better off in separate living quarters.


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

Milipidi, how do you reckon the cage would be large enough for a mixed-species flock of seven birds, even in theory? No way. Sounds like a standard-size flight cage, maybe a little smaller....


----------



## minisour (Jun 1, 2013)

Guess I'll have my two tiels on that cage. I just didn't wanted to have so many cages out because my mom doesn't like it. We live in apartments and not so much space but ty!


----------



## AnikensGirl (Dec 6, 2013)

Have you considered free roaming your tiels to a room? We've each had a tiel and we personally find they are so cuddly and smushy that we hardly cage them, mine never owned a cage my husband's has a cage for night and quiet time. Tiels are, to me the most loving, caring sponges ever, more then cats and dogs. . .of course if you've cats or small kids running in and out the door all day I don't advise it hahaha. . .just thinking out loud


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

juniper said:


> Milipidi, how do you reckon the cage would be large enough for a mixed-species flock of seven birds, even in theory? No way. Sounds like a standard-size flight cage, maybe a little smaller....


I live in a metric country and being too lazy to refer to a conversion table I referenced back to this thread http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html

In there it states 


> Minimum size for 5 parakeets-----35x18x30"
> Volume = 18,900" cubic inches


As his was double this amount, I guessed we were talking about what we refer to as a Patio Avairy. I have now gone and checked with a conversion table and it translates from 32x19x64" to 81x50x160cm. This is what I know as a Patio Aviary, with my standard flight cage measuring 30x18x17".

Therefore I believe technically it is big enough to house 5 budgies and 2 tiels. How much room do you believe they need if I am incorrect?


----------



## KatRay09 (Feb 28, 2009)

They are very nice birds,congrats


----------



## juniper (Jun 5, 2012)

milipidi said:


> I live in a metric country and being too lazy to refer to a conversion table I referenced back to this thread http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
> 
> In there it states
> 
> ...


64" is not really the interior height of the cage, unless I am mistaken -- it's the height including the stand. The actual height the birds have is probably more like 36". Besides, even if 64" was the interior height, width is far more important than height, especially when we're talking about mixing budgies and tiels (they can be kept together, theoretically, but require extra personal space due to very different personalities).

Based on my experience with both tiels and budgies, that cage would be good for either two tiels OR the keets, but too cramped for both. They will most likely be unhappy and bicker a lot if you try it.

I totally understand the space concern, as I live in an apartment as well...hope you find a good solution!


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

juniper said:


> 64" is not really the interior height of the cage, unless I am mistaken -- it's the height including the stand. The actual height the birds have is probably more like 36". Besides, even if 64" was the interior height, width is far more important than height, especially when we're talking about mixing budgies and tiels (they can be kept together, theoretically, but require extra personal space due to very different personalities).
> 
> Based on my experience with both tiels and budgies, that cage would be good for either two tiels OR the keets, but too cramped for both. They will most likely be unhappy and bicker a lot if you try it.
> 
> I totally understand the space concern, as I live in an apartment as well...hope you find a good solution!


I was not aware that this included the stand. I do agree with you though, that the cage while technically large enough is too small for mixed birds. I believe I said this in my post also


----------

